# Sticky  Where can one buy Curtains for show?



## janet001

Could anyone tell me where I could buy/order curtains from, for the Supreme Show please


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*check out ebay they have some on there, *


----------



## helz

Not ever having been to a show before, I have to ask, what do you need curtains for?


----------



## Selk67U2

*I got mine from here, they are gorgeous, she will do them to what you want too*
Classycatdesigns | Cat Show Curtains | Cat Show Drapes | Cheshire North East England UK


----------



## janet001

helz said:


> Not ever having been to a show before, I have to ask, what do you need curtains for?


At the supreme show you can decorate your cat pen, I was thinking of doing it but I can sew so thought I could order them


----------



## helz

Ah okay. cool.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Anna from classycats does them specially for the supreme too Janet*


----------



## Saikou

I can't "sew" either but can manage straight lines on the machine, thats all you really need.

I did my own

http://saikousiameseandorientals.com/full_images/muddy24.jpg


----------



## janet001

Selk67U2 said:


> *I got mine from here, they are gorgeous, she will do them to what you want too*
> Classycatdesigns | Cat Show Curtains | Cat Show Drapes | Cheshire North East England UK


Ahh Thank you, great help


----------



## janet001

Saikou said:


> I can't "sew" either but can manage straight lines on the machine, thats all you really need.
> 
> I did my own


Wow that's very good


----------



## Selk67U2

*No probs, you won't go wrong by getting them from there, she's quite happy to diacuss what you want over the phone too*


----------



## audrey1824

If you are at Wyvern, Jan Hirst is there with them at really good prices.
She also makes them to order.

She will be at the GCCF Wyvern 
Tica shows at Elsecar & Telford 
FB shows at Leeds & Rugby

New range of do-nut beds coming soon to match drapes if required.

Everything is very reasonably priced.

Tel 01623 721795 or mobile 07715864346

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## kozykatz

Yes me too - they are great, and excellent value for money.



Selk67U2 said:


> *I got mine from here, they are gorgeous, she will do them to what you want too*
> Classycatdesigns | Cat Show Curtains | Cat Show Drapes | Cheshire North East England UK


----------



## Angeli

Wouldn't you fancy being creative and having a go at whipping up something yourself? 

Curtains are nice but nearly everyone has them. Even if you can't sew there is always an alternative, boarded backgrounds with matching accessories, swathes of material pinned or tied in place??????????You can be as imaginative or simplistic as you want.


----------



## Saikou

Angeli said:


> Wouldn't you fancy being creative and having a go at whipping up something yourself?
> 
> Curtains are nice but nearly everyone has them. Even if you can't sew there is always an alternative, boarded backgrounds with matching accessories, swathes of material pinned or tied in place??????????You can be as imaginative or simplistic as you want.


That's very true, my friend did that for her first Supreme and won a prize in the most humourous section


----------



## sarah1212

take a look at this website they good www.cat-show-curtains.co.uk have had super curtains from them


----------



## sskmick

Saikou said:


> I can't "sew" either but can manage straight lines on the machine, thats all you really need.
> 
> I did my own
> 
> http://saikousiameseandorientals.com/full_images/muddy24.jpg


Wow! do you fancy making my bedroom look like that.  Fabulous fit for Royality. 

Are these shows really that glamorous or do you like to add that extra touch.

Sue


----------



## dancingqueen

I got mine from anna at classycatdesigns, she is so helpful, even asked me 2 send her a picture of my cat so she could advise on colour etc. She also makes matching beds and supplies the wires, everything you could need. Her drapes are so reasonable and really well made.
I can thorougly recommend her.


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi, me again
Forgot a word of warning, last year i bought a set from ebay, they were absolute rubbish, very cheap fabric and in the end i ended up not using them at all.


----------



## Jen26

Iam getting mine from a lady down the road, they are £40 a set, if anyone wants her number pm me


----------



## Biawhiska

Are they pre made?


----------



## Selk67U2

*I have moved this into the shows section and made it a sticky. I think it is has useful advice/links for people who want to show and need curtains*


----------



## Anna Shafto

I have just ordered a set from Anna at Classycatdesigns | Cat Show Curtains | Cat Show Drapes | Cheshire North East England UK - completely made to my own specifications - nothing was too much trouble and having not ordered a set before I found her advice and help invaluable 

I love to see the decorated pens at The Supreme - I wonder how many will join in and enter the themed competition this year?


----------



## Biawhiska

Well I have done good this year. Firstly Jen on here let me have her lovely golden curtains at a great price  so thanks Jen! Now I have my 2nd set sorted, for free!!!! My kitten's Breeder asked me if I'd like to borrow some of her curtains so I said Yes! So yay all sorted, woooo hoooo!!!!


----------



## Anna Shafto

Are you going to do the Magic theme Vicki?


----------



## Biawhiska

No  Sorry. First time of going etc showing I mean, so prehaps next year a theme.


----------



## Jen26

iam debating with the theme at the moment, just trying to think of something original


----------



## Biawhiska

Got my other set of curtains now!  They are purple and blue with stars.. Me likes


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I don't know if I should buy some or not?
I don't want my cat to be the only one without a decorated pen but I also don't know what colours I should buy - the websites shown on this thread don't have many sets left and I am not sure about the colours on them.

It was such a last minute thing that we qualified to go so I am not prepared in the slightest.

If anyone has a set which they are looking to sell you could email me a picture and maybe I would buy them.

What a dilema


----------



## Jen26

Toby & Darwin said:


> I don't know if I should buy some or not?
> I don't want my cat to be the only one without a decorated pen but I also don't know what colours I should buy - the websites shown on this thread don't have many sets left and I am not sure about the colours on them.
> 
> It was such a last minute thing that we qualified to go so I am not prepared in the slightest.
> 
> If anyone has a set which they are looking to sell you could email me a picture and maybe I would buy them.
> 
> What a dilema


i dont have any spare but ive found a lady who makes them, she is very reasonable and uses quality materials. i can pm her number to you if you want.

Pretty much everyone decorates there pen, some more elaborate than others, they are big pens and would look very bare without any decoration at all.

good luck, see you there


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi
It might be worth contacting classycatdesigns - i understand anna has managed to get a couple more sets done but has not yet listed them on her website.
Just an idea - i have her sets and they are really well made and she is so helpful with regards to colours etc.
Hope this helps
dancingqueen


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I did email her but she said she couldn't help me as she is fully booked and the only set she said she had available which would suit my cat I really didn't like.


----------



## Biawhiska

Has the Breeder of your cats got any you can borrow?

Could you have ago at making your own? You don't have to have curtains you could create something else.

Look at the past winners section of "decorated pens" on the website. GCCF Supreme Cat Show


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I am not very artistic or handy with a sewing machine so making some myself would probably just be a disaster!!!
Maybe I should just get the set Anna said would suit him - I just didn't like all he white on the front but I suppose I could always alter them slightly.


----------



## Biawhiska

Up to you, but yes you could alter what you don't like


----------



## dancingqueen

do email anna again as i was placing an order with her for some personalised blankets a couple of days ago and when i rang her she said she had just finished 3 sets and was hoping to list them this week so maybe they might suit you. As anna shafto says she is very approachable and will help you all she can.
its worth a try.


----------



## Selk67U2

*I can vouch for that, I have 2 gorgeous sets off Anna, plus some personalised blankeys, she's a lovely lady*


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I have ordered the set which she recommended, I will just personalise them a bit. She has said after the supreme she will do me a half set in a different colour so I can mix and match them.

I am now just excited waiting for them to arrive!!!


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi again
So pleased you are sorted - i am sure you will be pleased with the curtains from anna. Isn't she helpful? I can't praise her enough - i don't actually know her but she was so helpful and obliging to me that i feel i can thoroughly recommend her.

dancingqueen


----------



## Biawhiska

I am thinking of ordering some blankets from her...


----------



## Anna Shafto

Im really pleased you contacted Anna -


----------



## Coccinellidae

Hi

do you really need to decorate your cage?


----------



## Biawhiska

no. not if u don't want to


----------



## Coccinellidae

thank you!


----------



## Izzie999

Biawhiska said:


> Got my other set of curtains now!  They are purple and blue with stars.. Me likes


They sound gorgeous, unfortunately I found when I got here the pens are bigger, so I guess I will have to buy new sets now, what a shame 

Izzie


----------



## yohan

janet001 said:


> Wow that's very good


Wow nice..you are really prepared for the show.


----------



## Wendy1969

I have some for sale if anyone would like to PM me. I can send you pics. They are new sets I've made myself. I made about 15 sets for last years Supreme and they all sold very quickly. If you have a specific requirement please let me know and I'll be happy to help or advise - Wendy


----------



## kirie

I also make ones for myself (I mean for my cats :lol. I just find most of those you can buy now too fancy and shiny. I prefer cotton (or wild leather imitation). 
Besides, here in Germany the cages are I think diffrent than in UK. The front is closed and the openings are on the back, so you cant have curtains covering back wall of the cage. Only sides and top are covered. This was my first set:


Next one was better:


with a hammock for the cat


I'm in the middle of doing next one. In Autumn/patchwork fashion (I will post it on my blogg when i will finish).
And if everything will go right I would like to sell some of my work


----------



## raggs

Hi i have listed a couple of sets for sale on ebay great for the supreme show or if interested pm me ......


----------



## alisondalziel

I would like to recommend Elizabeth who has Penned In.

She makes fabulous drapes, blankets & toys and is very flexible with everything, including payment.

She has just finished making my drapes for the supreme 2011 and i am thrilled!! I paid a lot but i wanted to.

Just give her your price and colour, material type etc etc and she whips it up, amazing!!! 

catshowdrapes


----------



## sarah1212

Take a look at www-cat-show-curtains.co.uk they ahve them made up and are very quick on delivery .made form lovely material and not expensive.:yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Curtains!


----------



## alisondalziel

sarah1212 said:


> Take a look at www-cat-show-curtains.co.uk they ahve them made up and are very quick on delivery .made form lovely material and not expensive.:yesnod:


I did try here but the quality just isn't as good as Elizabeths.


----------



## Sacrechat

I have a light sage green satin set of curtains, bed etc, which I would be willing to sell for £10, if anyone is interested. I used them in the supreme to create a jungle theme. I used dark green artificial leaves for the top of the pen and along the back, although, I no longer have the leaves, I do have the curtains and bed. I paid about £40 and I was happy with the quality, although, I can't remember who I purchased them from. I know it was someone selling at the shows.


----------



## Guest

alisondalziel said:


> I did try here but the quality just isn't as good as Elizabeths.


You OBVIOUSLY have not seen the qualaty of mine! not that I am blowing my own trumpet like


----------



## Guest

Sacremist said:


> I have a light sage green satin set of curtains, bed etc, which I would be willing to sell for £10, if anyone is interested. I used them in the supreme to create a jungle theme. I used dark green artificial leaves for the top of the pen and along the back, although, I no longer have the leaves, I do have the curtains and bed. I paid about £40 and I was happy with the quality, although, I can't remember who I purchased them from. I know it was someone selling at the shows.


Sound luverly! what size windows do they fit! would they dress a patio door


----------



## sarah1212

Well I bought some from them and they were well finished off, the others may be fancier but more expensive.


----------



## alisondalziel

Elizabeth can cater for all budgets 

I paid a lot for mine but that was deliberate


----------



## MooKatMoon

Hi everyone,
i have just joined this forum and was having a wander round, and found this thread.
I have just started making cage curtains for the shows.
I made a set for my friend, they are very classic, no fuss no frills.
a base mat.
side and back curtains
a 2ftx2ft cushion
a 1ftx1ft cushion
a top cover
valance with box pleats
a table cover.
and a small pennant with her prefix and website on.
she was very pleased with them.

i really enjoyed making these curtains, they are in an plae olive green with a gold and duck egg blue tiny stiched square on it.
they show off her beautiful classic red tabby maine coon very well.

i was wondering if it would be worth while me doing this as a hobby/small business.
any help or comments would be much appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## ellabella123

Hi
I'm new here myself but i would say give it a try, what have u got to loose.
Its always good to have choice.
ellabella


----------



## IndysMamma

just thought I'd pop a post in here

I now sell show drapes and make them to order

currently for sale there's the 'Butterfly Boudoir' Set pictured here










at this year's Supreme the most wonderful little Havana boy was in this set I made called 'Hawaii' (the drapes not the cat)










I also make/sell the 'Faux Poster' beds seperately to go with existing drapes you may already own


















All Show Drape Sets come with

> Pelmet/front curtains (fully lined)
> Hand Painted Back Curtain (fully lined)
> Side Curtains (fully lined)
> Hand Painted Tie-backs 
> Reversable base matt - foam cushion to prevent wrinkling and cover is removable for washing
> Curtain Wires
> Litter Tray Ruffle (fully lined to prevent fraying on rough corners)
> Catnip Toy
> Hanger with dust cover


----------



## OrientalSlave

I have had a couple of sets from Elizabeth at Penned In and was very pleased with them. I brought them when she was doing shows so you could check the colour of the curtains against the cat. 

I also have a couple of good-size cat beds from her which have lasted and lasted, and survived the occasional wash.


----------



## seajay2uk

I have a beautiful set of pale pink crushed velvet show curtains all lined and beautifully made for sale they come with with extras and only used once they truly are beautiful and you would not be disappointed.There are pictures on the cat chat forum if interested e mail me at [email protected].
Cathy


----------



## seajay2uk

If you have a look on page 6 of the cat chat forum you will find a beautiful set of curtains i have for sale.
Cathy

[email protected]


----------



## Kittykatxxxs

Hey! I’d love to buy a set of curtains from you. How would I go about doing that?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kittykatxxxs said:


> Hey! I'd love to buy a set of curtains from you. How would I go about doing that?


This thread is 10 years old and no longer active.


----------

